# Strobe caution lite on fiberglass top??



## whiteowl

I have a Jeep Wrangler with a fiberglass cab I use for personal plowing. I feel I should mount an amber strobe light on the roof for traffic safety (It may even be required by law) Problem: All the freemount strobe lights I have seen have a magnetic base. How do I safely mount a magnetic base strobe light, or any other base, to a fiberglass roof without drilling any holes or spreading epoxy on the top (which I won't do!!!) Any ingenious suggestions out there?

Whiteowl


----------



## geer hed

I saw a guy who had a jeep, and he welded a 4" piece of 1" ID pipe to the inside of the rear bumperet on one side. Then he used a piece of 1" OD pipe that reached just above the top. He then drilled a hole through the pipe that was welded fast and a hole in one end of the long pipe. that way he would slid the smaller pipe into the bigger pipe and use a bolt to fasten them together, that way in the summer take out the bolt and remove the light. He then drilled another hole in the pipe just above where the bumper was to run the wires up through the pipe so they wouldn't be flapping in the wind. At the top he welded a flat piece of steel to mount the light to. If you have a reciever on the back you could use that and do basicaly the same thing.


----------



## leon

*jeep and strobe light*

Adding to Geer heads excellent suggestion;

Another option would be to mount the strobe

on a piece of angle iron that is bolted to the top of

the windshield frame and clears the roof line.

be sure to mount the strobe on the roof side of the

jeep as the flash will blind you using a piece of 6 or 8 inch

angle iron (been there done that) idiot installer-not me.
Thumbs Up

(Be sure to bend the angle iron to level do to the slope
of the windshield)

Geer Heads suggestion makes the installation easier on the 
incoming traffic as it is way above eye level within which it 
reduces the glare to a vehicle that is approaching you as they 
will blind you within direct line of sight teporarily.
This is why the light bars are above the roof line of wreckers 
and other vehicles.


----------



## BossPlow2010

leon;1154408 said:


> Another suggestion would be to mount the strobe
> 
> on a piece of angle iron that is bolted to the top of
> 
> the windshield frame and clears the roof line.
> 
> be sure to mount the strobe on the roof side of the
> 
> jeep as the flash will blind you using a piece of 6 or 8 inch
> 
> angle iron (been there done that) idiot installer-not me.
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> (Be sure to bend the angle iron to level do to the slope
> of the windshield)


This is a good idea, but I have some modifcations, grab a piece of tube steel that fits your hitch nice and snug. Arc weld a piece of pipe (60") to the tube steel. Take an oxy/ acy torch and cut a circle out of mild steel. Weld (arc) that to the pipe and stick your light on that also you'll probably want to use 6010. If you have a tire on the back then you'll have to do a few more cuts with the tube steel.


----------



## Snowzilla

Another idea is to maybe fasten a metal plate to the top of the roof using a quality double sided trim tape such as 3M auto trim type (Walmart auto dept.). Then use the magnetic light. I just bought a 6x6 electrical box cover for 69 cents at Menards and mounted that to the light tab on my roll bar & use a magnetic light on that. Of course when applying the tape you want it clean (use alcohol) and warm, use heat gun or hair dryer.

or

You can buy one of those light bars that clamp on the rain gutters, like, http://www.quadratec.com/products/72112_10X_PG.htm


----------



## theplowmeister

try the Jeep thread and search button.


----------



## greg8872

If the top is fairly thin, buy a strong magnet the same size (or bigger) than the one on the light, put the light on top, then from inside let the other magnet attract to the on through the fiberglass to the one in the light. Test seeing how much force you need to pull them back apart though, and even if you feel it is good, do it in an area no one will be sitting under. just in case a really good bump jars it (or a tree branch knocks the light off).


----------



## REAPER

Almost all Jeep's I have seen with a light of some sort were mounted either on the back some how on a pipe above the roof line or perma mounted with a thin pc of plastic inside for backing to lessen the chance of it cracking off. Rotators look best I think for a single light.


----------



## Mabepossibly

It can also be used to mount some takedown or alley lights that could be helpfull in plowing tight areas.


----------



## harddock

You can also mount strobes in your parking and tail lights. Will require drilling bit won't show.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

harddock;1209380 said:


> You can also mount strobes in your parking and tail lights. Will require drilling bit won't show.


absoluty thats what i was thinking


----------



## geer hed

The windshield frame mounted lightbar is a good idea, you just need to be cautious as to what type lights you use. If you try to use the off road style they are 100 watt and according to DOT they are to bright, and if you use them on the road you can get fined. Also the hide-a-way strobes are also a good idea but again by law they have to be visable 360 degrees and that is hard to accomplish on a wrangler due to the way the lights are made. Now this is of course the way the law is written here, they may be different in your area.


----------



## KMBertog

i have strobes mounted underneath my rear tail lights between the tail light and the top of the bumper... have more of them mounted up front to the front of my side mirrors... will try and get pics up soon for a better visual. 4 of them in all.


----------



## tsut

*Wrangler hard top Strobe mount*

My (new) mounting - updated from last year. Sturdy. Removable. Mag mount light is also bolted to thin sheet metal. Added a felt cushion underneath. Idea was to contour it to the shape of the front edge (looks like a wing cross-section).

Install: Slides into gasket space between windscreen frame top and roof line. Unclamp latches, slightly lift roof, slide in, reclamp.

Not bouncing, not slapping. No leaks (yet). Might add a touch of gasketing... always something to improve upon!


----------



## nancy145

I have the magnetic one that plugs into the cigarette lighter and use a strong magnet on the inside of the roof. Works great! No cutting holes or wiring and it's on and off easy.


----------



## Liberty LLC

You can always buy a small single or double light for your windshield and one for the rear window. They are plenty bright and suction cup so when you need them hang them and when you don't have them stored in a bin at home or under a seat out of thr way. No drilling needed that wate


----------

